# SketchUp help please.



## garywayne (6 Sep 2006)

Hello peeps.

I have looked at SketchUp help, but with no luck.

What I am trying to do is draw a bracket for a dresser leg. 

What I would like to know how to do is join "A" to "B" following the contours of "C".(See picture bellow).







If anyone can help it will be greatly appreciated. If you have any questions, Don't hesitate to ask.

ATB Gary.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (6 Sep 2006)

Gary,

Probably the easiest way to show you is if you can send me your SKP file. I'll work up a tutorial for you. I'll PM you with my e-mail address.

Dave


----------



## garywayne (7 Sep 2006)

I would just like to thank Dave R for all his help and time yesterday.

*THANKS Dave*.

ATB Gary.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (7 Sep 2006)

It was my pleasure, Gary. I'm glad it worked out for you.

Dave


----------



## Alf (7 Sep 2006)

Yes, but how did you do it...? :?: :lol:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (7 Sep 2006)

Alf,

It was simple, really. Gary sent me the view on the left in this picture. I copied the semi circle profile and the curves shown in yellow in the center. I used the weld Ruby script to weld the three arc segments together and then used Follow Me to create the profile. After that I deleted the unwanted curved face on the underside and filled in the lines to create the square corner.





FWIW, I originally misunderstood what Gary wanted and gave him a different sort of bracket. For that one I simply pulled the flat side of the semi circles into the center part of the bracket. Then I selected it all, ran Intersect with model (right click menu) and deleted the unwanted stuff. Unfortunately I didn't save an image of that to show.


----------



## Alf (7 Sep 2006)

Ah. 

Right.

Simple.

<whimper>

I'll go away and think about that. I may be some time... 8-[

Cheers, Alf


----------



## SketchUp Guru (7 Sep 2006)

Alf, I just sent an e-mail to your website address. I included the model of Gary's bracket. Give it a go and let me know how it turns out.

Cheers.

Dave


----------



## Alf (7 Sep 2006)

Dave,

Ta muchly; it has popped into my ickle mail box even as I type. I may not get to it _immediately_, but I shall definitely get to it _eventually_.  

Cheers, Alf


----------

